# Snowmobile top end rebuild questions.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a snowmobile that one of the cylinders has a lot less compression than the other. My question is can I just rebuild the bad cylinder or do I have to do them both? And is this easy to do??

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

snowmobile engines are a brezz to rebuild. what brand of sled? are the cylinders connected with the head or are they seperate? 
what is the diffrence in compression from one hole to the next?

I would take them both down to the same point. (dont half a$$ it, it will strand you) 

rings in sled seldomly wear out. your always runing in clean air. my guess is you are running to lean and melted the top of a pistion or broke a ring. you can take just the one bad hole and fix what went wrong. if the jug is scared at all it will need replacing. there are many companies that can replace your jug if need be for a lot less than the dealer. most top end cylinder replacments can be done with out removing the engine. just lay things out in order of removal. if you have any Questions pm me...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you, It's a 92 arctic cat Jag. 440. It ran fine till I got it stuck in the slush at Scofield.


----------

